# Esta chica ya no es feminista? Por qué?



## Lemavos (9 Ene 2022)

Realmente tiene empatía con lo que estamos viviendo los hombres blancos heterosexuales en España?

@nelsoncito


----------



## ominae (9 Ene 2022)

Al contrario que pasa en los chicos, las chicas guapas y atractivas suelen ser mucho mejores personas que las feas.


----------



## ray merryman (9 Ene 2022)

¿Porque se hormona?


----------



## Edge2 (9 Ene 2022)

Tiene rabo?


----------



## sisar_vidal (9 Ene 2022)

Que asco de voz


----------



## sisar_vidal (9 Ene 2022)

Primer video de YouTube y 900 en tiktok, yo solo veo a una Charo de piel tersa. Por cierto, mucho boxeo y mucha leche, y luego huyendo de tanos ajajajajja


----------



## Boba Fet II (9 Ene 2022)

@Lemavos quien es la tetona de tu avatar?


----------



## Akira. (9 Ene 2022)

ray merryman dijo:


> ¿Porque se hormona?



No se hormona, dice que es de haber trabajado en la obra.


----------



## esNecesario (9 Ene 2022)

Yo qué se.


----------



## Uncle Dolan (9 Ene 2022)

Creo que hay algunas mojeres que se van dando cuenta que gracias al feminismo muchos hombres empiezan a pasar de ellas, y por tanto se les acaba el pagafanteo y el encontrar un beta proveedor al que parasitar, por lo que dudo de la honestidad de las que reniegan del feminismo


----------



## sisar_vidal (9 Ene 2022)

Boba Fet II dijo:


> @Lemavos quien es la tetona de tu avatar?



No existe.


----------



## damnit (9 Ene 2022)

ominae dijo:


> Al contrario que pasa en los chicos, las chicas guapas y atractivas suelen ser mucho mejores personas que las feas.



No es eso, es que las guapas, no tienen que canalizar sus complejos y frustraciones a través del odio, en este caso a los hombres.


----------



## sisar_vidal (9 Ene 2022)

No, es porque eres un pringao que te comes la consigna inversa de mujer boxeadora empoderada huyetanos buscanichos de SIMPS como tú.

Ánimo.


----------



## ominae (9 Ene 2022)

damnit dijo:


> No es eso, es que las guapas, no tienen que canalizar sus complejos y frustraciones a través del odio, en este caso a los hombres.



Yo lo he visto desde hace muchos años asi, el tío qeu tiene éxito con las chicas es generalmente una piltrafa humana e inmoral de proporciones bíblicas, mientras que las mujeres mas guapas y atractivas son en general mucho mejores que "las otras".

Esto puedes hasta rastrearlo en internet fijándote qeu las opiniones de las tias buenas son muchas veces menos izquierdistas que las de "las otras".

No siempre se va a cumplir pero la correlación yo la veo clara.


----------



## sisar_vidal (9 Ene 2022)

Si, soy el rey de los feminazis.. eres tonto?

Llevaras tus 3 kakunas en la cartilla de perrito SUBNORMAL muy bien actualizadas.


----------



## sisar_vidal (9 Ene 2022)

Jajajajajajajjaja

Jaque mate ¿eh? En fin, tu ya estás muerto, ni me molesto en contestarte más.


----------



## mmm (9 Ene 2022)

Y las fotos en tanga?

Es broma


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (9 Ene 2022)

Hoy soy feminista, mañana me da asco el feminismo y pasado me vuelvo vegana. Hazme casito!!


----------



## mmm (9 Ene 2022)

Si fueseis ésta (no es la del vídeo) seríais feministas?


----------



## .AzaleA. (9 Ene 2022)

Lemavos dijo:


> Realmente tiene empatía con lo que estamos viviendo los hombres blancos heterosexuales en España?
> 
> @nelsoncito



Es muy mona, pero paso de ver 18 minutos de parloteo de alguien que lleva una camiseta de Naruto...

A ver, creo que algunas chicas/mujeres *están viendo que el chollo* (para las que lo tengan, como las casadas) *va a acabarse.* Por tanto, van a consagrar su ideología, moral y pensamientos hacia el lado opuesto (el que las beneficie), o ninguna parte.

Puede que la chica del vídeo tenga una pareja, padre o hermano que le haya abierto los ojos, o dado otra perspectiva del asunto.


----------



## mmm (9 Ene 2022)

.AzaleA. dijo:


> Es muy mona, pero paso de ver 18 minutos de parloteo de alguien que lleva una camiseta de Naruto...
> 
> A ver, creo que algunas chicas/mujeres *están viendo que el chollo* (para las que lo tengan, como las casadas) *va a acabarse.* Por tanto, van a consagrar su ideología, moral y pensamientos hacia el lado opuesto (el que las beneficie), o ninguna parte.
> 
> Puede que la chica del vídeo tenga una pareja, padre o hermano que le haya abierto los ojos, o dado otra perspectiva del asunto.



El chollo va a acabarse, pero no sé si tan pronto como anticipas. Ojalá sí

Yo creo que esta chica ha evolucionado sola


----------



## Sr. Breve (9 Ene 2022)

ominae dijo:


> Yo lo he visto desde hace muchos años asi, el tío qeu tiene éxito con las chicas es generalmente una piltrafa humana e inmoral de proporciones bíblicas, mientras que las mujeres mas guapas y atractivas son en general mucho mejores que "las otras".
> 
> Esto puedes hasta rastrearlo en internet fijándote qeu las opiniones de las tias buenas son muchas veces menos izquierdistas que las de "las otras".
> 
> No siempre se va a cumplir pero la correlación yo la veo clara.



Sí que estoy de acuerdo en que los alfas y folladores suelen ser gentuza, pero las tías buenas no se quedan atrás, simplemente por narcisismo y por tenérselo creído ya te puedes hacer una idea de lo que corrompe eso a la personalidad.

Las tías atractivas tienen que tener un enorme grado de madurez para no llegar desarrollar una personalidad de diva.

Alguna tía de las que dices he llegado a conocer, pero no creo que sea la norma

Las feas tampoco se quedan cortas, algunas son unas divas ridículas

En general, gente que merece la pena es súper escasa, y cada vez más


----------



## djvan (9 Ene 2022)

ominae dijo:


> Al contrario que pasa en los chicos, las chicas guapas y atractivas suelen ser mucho mejores personas que las feas.



No te lo has creído ni TÚ.

cualquier persona que se le abren puertas y consigue cosas o a personas no por esfuerzo o valia sino por su cara bonita no valoran absolutamente nada ni a nadie. (Salvo que el tiempo y las hostias les hagan cambiar)

y evidentemente no son todos, pero si la mayoría.


----------



## Sr. Breve (9 Ene 2022)

.AzaleA. dijo:


> Es muy mona, pero paso de ver 18 minutos de parloteo de alguien que lleva una camiseta de Naruto...
> 
> A ver, creo que algunas chicas/mujeres *están viendo que el chollo* (para las que lo tengan, como las casadas) *va a acabarse.* Por tanto, van a consagrar su ideología, moral y pensamientos hacia el lado opuesto (el que las beneficie), o ninguna parte.
> 
> Puede que la chica del vídeo tenga una pareja, padre o hermano que le haya abierto los ojos, o dado otra perspectiva del asunto.



A parte que tiene unos buenos labios para mamar jaja, yo sí he visto casi todo el vídeo, y para la edad que tiene me parece que tiene bastante cerebro, mucho más que la mayoría de charos cincuentonas pelofrito


----------



## Hipérbole (9 Ene 2022)

Porque los hombres más machistas son los feministas, y no, no es contradictorio.


----------



## Octubrista (9 Ene 2022)

No me voy a ver el vídeo, conozco la cruda realidad de muchas amigas de mi mujer, que andarán entre los 32 y los 40, y aquellas que decidieron tener familia, pareja y construir un proyecto de vida han sido pocas, y todas las demás las envidian y las ven como afortunadas.

Aquellas que decidieron seguir viviendo como adolescentes, y (palabras textuales) "con intensidad, unos años más", hoy descubren que los hombres se apartan a sus pasos, y/o se tienen que conformar con ser carne de usar y tirar, y "si te visto, no me acuerdo".

Se les vendió un mundo con ellas como princesas protagonistas de palacios y castillos, y hoy le envían a mi mujer por RRSS fotos y vídeos de sus celebraciones de Navidad o Año Nuevo, con un perrito vestido con chaleco de Santa Claus, y con platos precocinados del DIA o el Mercadona.

Creo que por Reyes también iban a hacerse regalos para perros y gatos... he estado por insinuarle a mi mujer que podía enviarles algunos sonajeros, y "gimnasios" para bebés que ya no utilizan nuestros hijos, los gatos y los perros se lo podrían pasar en grande.


----------



## Furymundo (9 Ene 2022)

ominae dijo:


> Al contrario que pasa en los chicos, las chicas guapas y atractivas suelen ser mucho mejores personas que las feas.



BRVTAL.


----------



## Furymundo (9 Ene 2022)

Octubrista dijo:


> No me voy a ver el vídeo, conozco la cruda realidad de muchas amigas de mi mujer, que andarán entre los 32 y los 40, y aquellas que decidieron tener familia, pareja y construir un proyecto de vida han sido pocas, y todas las demás las envidian y las ven como afortunadas.
> 
> Aquellas que decidieron seguir viviendo como adolescentes, y (palabras textuales) "con intensidad, unos años más)", hoy descubren que los hombres se apartan a sus pasos, y/o se tienen que conformar con ser carne de usar y tirar, y "si te visto, no me acuerdo".
> 
> ...



que joputa.


----------



## Garrapata (9 Ene 2022)

ominae dijo:


> Yo lo he visto desde hace muchos años asi, el tío qeu tiene éxito con las chicas es generalmente una piltrafa humana e inmoral de proporciones bíblicas, mientras que las mujeres mas guapas y atractivas son en general mucho mejores que "las otras".
> 
> Esto puedes hasta rastrearlo en internet fijándote qeu las opiniones de las tias buenas son muchas veces menos izquierdistas que las de "las otras".
> 
> No siempre se va a cumplir pero la correlación yo la veo clara.



Ser de izquierdas es ser mala persona?


----------



## Shy (9 Ene 2022)

Melafo mucho.


----------



## Lemavos (9 Ene 2022)

Garrapata dijo:


> Ser de izquierdas es ser mala persona?



Para los fachas de derechas de este país sí, ya que los de izquierdas le impiden seguir robando y viviendo de esclavizar obreros españoles.


----------



## Shy (9 Ene 2022)

Garrapata dijo:


> Ser de izquierdas es ser mala persona?



Sí, aunque la gran mayoría de las veces sólo demuestra que eres imbécil.


----------



## TIESTO4EVER (9 Ene 2022)

Porque con su físico, no le hace falta. No es por convicciones morales.


----------



## Octubrista (9 Ene 2022)

Furymundo dijo:


> que joputa.



No bromeo, da para reírse con ganas, pero no deja de ser triste.

Por nochevieja, con las campanadas, en mi casa tuvimos el problema de darle uvas a unos niños post-lactantes, y las amigas de mi mujer, el problema era ponerle en un plato a un perrito con chaleco de Santa Claus, no sé qué bolas del pienso radioactivo que le compraron, y lo mismo a un par de gatos.


----------



## MiNombreEsFantasma (9 Ene 2022)

ominae dijo:


> Yo lo he visto desde hace muchos años asi, el tío qeu tiene éxito con las chicas es generalmente una piltrafa humana e inmoral de proporciones bíblicas, mientras que las mujeres mas guapas y atractivas son en general mucho mejores que "las otras".
> 
> Esto puedes hasta rastrearlo en internet fijándote qeu las opiniones de las tias buenas son muchas veces menos izquierdistas que las de "las otras".
> 
> No siempre se va a cumplir pero la correlación yo la veo clara.








Efecto halo - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.wikipedia.org





Pero dudo que entiendas esto debido a lo cabezahueca que eres.

Eres el tipo de persona perfecta ideal para ser estafada xDD Supongo que ya lo han hecho y por eso estás emparanoiao perdido.


----------



## Furymundo (9 Ene 2022)

Octubrista dijo:


> No bromeo, da para reírse con ganas, pero no deja de ser triste.
> 
> Por nochevieja, con las campanadas, en mi casa tuvimos el problema de darle uvas a unos niños post-lactantes, y* las amigas de mi mujer, el problema era ponerle en un plato a un perrito con chaleco de Santa Claus*, no sé qué bolas del pienso radioactivo que le compraron, y lo mismo a un par de gatos.



ostias huye hulio
huye lejos.


----------



## Furymundo (9 Ene 2022)

Uncle Dolan dijo:


> Creo que hay algunas mojeres que se van dando cuenta que gracias al feminismo muchos hombres empiezan a pasar de ellas, y por tanto se les acaba el pagafanteo y el encontrar un beta proveedor al que parasitar, por lo que dudo de la honestidad de las que reniegan del feminismo



nah no se dan cuenta, 
simplemente estan tanteando terrenos. 
y como muchos hombres nos hemos pirado de la escena
hay escasez de potenciales
asi que les toca ponerse interesantitas.
para que podamos decir, 
esta no es como las demas.


----------



## sisar_vidal (9 Ene 2022)

Furymundo dijo:


> nah no se dan cuenta,
> simplemente estan tanteando terrenos.
> y como muchos hombres nos hemos pirado de la escena
> hay escasez de potenciales
> ...



TAL CUAL


----------



## Jebediah (9 Ene 2022)

Joder, me he pasado medio video quitándome los auriculares por que alguien estaba golpeando la pared. Pues era el video, _cagüento_!


----------



## Tzadik (9 Ene 2022)

Hay inmensa cantidad de feministas que lo son, hasta que se las está follando un malote o moronegro, empotradores, testosterona alta, tradicionales.. ahí lo dejan pasar todo e incluso les gusta el rol de MUJER tradicional que les imponen... 


En cambio con el hombre blanco beta remero sin testosterona, fiel cumplidor de lo socialmente correcto, se enpoderan y lo pisotean con "el feminismo"



No os enteráis de que va la película


----------



## Invierte y que te okupen (9 Ene 2022)

Dice que es medio gitana, padre gitano y madre no.


----------



## supertocho (9 Ene 2022)

Lemavos dijo:


> Realmente tiene empatía con lo que estamos viviendo los hombres blancos heterosexuales en España?
> 
> @nelsoncito



La envidia que ha sufrido mi mujer en su trabajo por estar buenorra por parte de sus compañeras españolas, le ha provocado más de un lío, porque como buena colombiana, tiene mucho carácter y no se calla ni debajo del agua


----------



## supertocho (9 Ene 2022)

sisar_vidal dijo:


> Primer video de YouTube y 900 en tiktok, yo solo veo a una Charo de piel tersa. Por cierto, mucho boxeo y mucha leche, y luego huyendo de tanos ajajajajja





sisar_vidal dijo:


> Que asco de voz



Y tenemos al primer mangina en el hilo.
Por mucho que te pongas de su lado, vas a seguir sin follar


----------



## sisar_vidal (9 Ene 2022)

supertocho dijo:


> Y tenemos al primer mangina mariconazo en hilo.
> Por mucho que te pongas de su lado, vas a seguir sin follar



Comprensión lectora: nivel pompera


JJAJAJJAJJAJAJAJJAJAJAJAJJAAJAJJJAAJAAJJAAJAJAJAJJAJAJJAJAJJJAJAAJJAJJAJAJJAJJAAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJJAJAJJAJAJAJAJJAJJAJAJJAJAJAJAJAJJAJAJAJAJJAJAJAJAJJJAJAJJAJAJAJJJAJAJ


----------



## supertocho (9 Ene 2022)

sisar_vidal dijo:


> No existe.



El que no existe eres tú. 
Sólo serás el buen amigo que invita a las mujeres a fantas mientras los hombres de verdad nos las percutimos


----------



## El Diente de Echenique (9 Ene 2022)

Pues mérito tiene en dar la cara y criticar abiertamente el feminazismo imperante en la sociedad. Mucho burbujo "valiente" gorila espalda plateada que se golpea el pecho criticandola le faltan cullons para dejar de escribir lo guay y valiente que es en un chat anónimo bajo un avatar de Micky Mouse y dar la cara como hace ella.


----------



## Actor Secundario Bob (9 Ene 2022)

ominae dijo:


> Al contrario que pasa en los chicos, las chicas guapas y atractivas suelen ser mucho mejores personas que las feas.



Tremenda gilipollez... Las chicas guapas son la misma basura interesada que los chicos guapos. Ambos son aliados del sexo opuesto y traidores para con el propio sexo.

La única diferencia es que a ti te caen bien las guapas porque son "aliadas" de tu sexo, pero lo mismo piensan las mujeres de los guapos; que son mejores aliados que los feos.

Evidentemente, no hace falta decir que aquí nadie es aliado real de nadie y todo Dios va al sol que más calienta.


----------



## sisar_vidal (9 Ene 2022)

supertocho dijo:


> El que no existe eres tú.
> Sólo serás el buen amigo que invita a las mujeres a fantas mientras los hombres de verdad nos las percutimos



JODER, PERO QUE TONTO ERES JAJAJJAJJAAJJAJAJAJAJAJJAJJAHAJJAJAJJA


----------



## Blackest (9 Ene 2022)

Joder macho otro hilo con la pava esta, una tia dice cuatro cosas y ya perdéis el culo.



El Diente de Echenique dijo:


> Pues mérito tiene en dar la cara y criticar abiertamente el feminazismo imperante en la sociedad. Mucho burbujo "valiente" gorila espalda plateada que se golpea el pecho criticandola le faltan cullons para dejar de escribir lo guay y valiente que es en un chat anónimo bajo un avatar de Micky Mouse y dar la cara como hace ella.



¿Pero valiente de que? Si solo recibe simpeos y alabanzas. Para una mujer es ventajoso ser antifeminista


----------



## Loignorito (9 Ene 2022)

Lemavos dijo:


> Realmente tiene empatía con lo que estamos viviendo los hombres blancos heterosexuales en España?
> 
> @nelsoncito



Olé por ella. Da gusto escuchar a una mujer tan joven expresarse así.


----------



## Biluao (9 Ene 2022)

Lemavos dijo:


> Para los fachas de derechas de este país sí, *ya que los de izquierdas le impiden seguir robando* y viviendo de esclavizar obreros españoles.





Sí, será porque siempre se adelantan ellos, y para cuando llega la derecha, no hay nada que robar ya.


----------



## Gothaus (9 Ene 2022)

Paso de verme ese vídeo. Me lo resuman.


----------



## supertocho (9 Ene 2022)

sisar_vidal dijo:


> JODER, PERO QUE TONTO ERES JAJAJJAJJAAJJAJAJAJAJAJJAJJAHAJJAJAJJA



Ya le llamaremos. Gracias por su tiempo


----------



## supertocho (9 Ene 2022)

Biluao dijo:


> Sí, será porque siempre se adelantan ellos, y para cuando llega la derecha, no hay nada que robar ya.



Como diría la Yoli:
Señor Biluao: le voy a dar un dato








Todos los Casos de Corrupción en España, con Caras, Nombres, Costes... | Casos-Aislados.com


La Corrupción en España no son Casos Aislados, ni Manzanas Podridas, tampoco son unos pocos Chorizos en política, es una Trama Mafiosa Política y Empresarial que se dedicó a saquear España.




casos-aislados.com


----------



## BogadeAriete (9 Ene 2022)

El video es una putisima mierda, una niñata vomitando cosas intrascendentes. Se ve por ahi un codigo Civil, archivadores, y un par de espadas colgadas en la pared, TODO ESO ME DEJA EL CULO ROTO, no se, lo mismo ha pedido el sitio a algun comedoritos betilla para grabar esta mierda.... no se parece a la tipica habitacion cuqui de niña.

*PERO ES QUE ANTES DE ESTO GRABO VIDEOS PORNO PARA FAKINGS COMO ALEJANDRA WOW DICIENDO EXPRESAMENTE QUE QUIERE SER INFLUENCER PARA DEJAR DE SER CAMARERA, VAMOS UNA PUTA ESCORIA QUE QUIERE VIVIR DEL AIRE. !ABRETE UN ONLYFANS Y DEJA DE DAR POR SACO!*

TIENE POR AHI CUENTAS DE FITNESS Y BARRAS Y TAL. ATENEA OLYMPO SE HACE LLAMAR. ESO SI, SE HA METIDO LABIOS DE PUTA.

Nuevos Videos Porno en español - XXX - Sexo Gratis - FAKings.

Soy Alejandra, tengo 18 años y quiero ser influencer y grabando porno subirán mis seguidores, ¿Contáis conmigo?


----------



## Oligofrenico (9 Ene 2022)

Porque estaba de moda y...... no sé


----------



## pepeleches (9 Ene 2022)

Actor Secundario Bob dijo:


> Tremenda gilipollez... Las chicas guapas son la misma basura interesada que los chicos guapos. Ambos son aliados del sexo opuesto y traidores para con el propio sexo.
> 
> La única diferencia es que a ti te caen bien las guapas porque son "aliadas" de tu sexo, pero lo mismo piensan las mujeres de los guapos; que son mejores aliados que los feos.
> 
> Evidentemente, no hace falta decir que aquí nadie es aliado real de nadie y todo Dios va al sol que más calienta.



Pues yo en cierta parte sí que estoy de acuerdo, al menos en mi experiencia. 

Porque creo que hay un matiz importante; un hombre guapo y que ligue no va tener el odio de sus amigos. Al revés, celebras que haya uno que haga de imán 

A los hombres no nos importa, e independientemente de la relación que tenga el tipo guaperas con las mujeres, va a tener la misma posibilidad de tener un entorno de amistades sano. 

Entre las mujeres...uf. La guapa suele ser odiada y vilipendiada, les resulta muy difícil tener amigas. Y si esa chica de buen ver es inteligente, aprenderá a relacionarse (hablamos de amistad, compañeros, etc) desde un punto de vista bastante más racional y abierto con los hombres. Porque desde el minuto uno va a tener claro que se le van a acercar por sexo, pero si no quiere quedarse muy sola no le va a tocar otra que comprender cómo funcionan las personas.


----------



## sisar_vidal (9 Ene 2022)

BogadeAriete dijo:


> El video es una putisima mierda, una niñata vomitando cosas intrascendentes. Se ve por ahi un codigo Civil, archivadores, y un par de espadas colgadas en la pared, TODO ESO ME DEJA EL CULO ROTO, no se, lo mismo ha pedido el sitio a algun comedoritos betilla para grabar esta mierda.... no se parece a la tipica habitacion cuqui de niña.
> 
> *PERO ES QUE ANTES DE ESTO GRABO VIDEOS PORNO PARA FAKINGS COMO ALEJANDRA WOW DICIENDO EXPRESAMENTE QUE QUIERE SER INFLUENCER PARA DEJAR DE SER CAMARERA, VAMOS UNA PUTA ESCORIA QUE QUIERE VIVIR DEL AIRE. !ABRETE UN ONLYFANS Y DEJA DE DAR POR SACO!*
> 
> ...



Lo sabía


----------



## El Diente de Echenique (9 Ene 2022)

Blackest dijo:


> Joder macho otro hilo con la pava esta, una tia dice cuatro cosas y ya perdéis el culo.
> 
> 
> ¿Pero valiente de que? Si solo recibe simpeos y alabanzas. Para una mujer es ventajoso ser antifeminista



Esta tia no necesita hacer este vídeo para recibir piropos ni alabanzas, cualquier video que suba, con sus rutinas de entrenamiento, con su dieta o jugando al candy crush con su gato ya lo recibiría.

De verdad, los que no valorais el dar la cara dando tu opinión, arriesgandote a ser linchado que es impopular. Tu sigue criticando con un nick falso bajo el anonimato que después llega la charo pelofrito feminazi del curro y tu agachado la cabeza "Uyy si Pilar stop agresiones machistas Pilar"


----------



## Lemavos (9 Ene 2022)

BogadeAriete dijo:


> El video es una putisima mierda, una niñata vomitando cosas intrascendentes. Se ve por ahi un codigo Civil, archivadores, y un par de espadas colgadas en la pared, TODO ESO ME DEJA EL CULO ROTO, no se, lo mismo ha pedido el sitio a algun comedoritos betilla para grabar esta mierda.... no se parece a la tipica habitacion cuqui de niña.
> 
> *PERO ES QUE ANTES DE ESTO GRABO VIDEOS PORNO PARA FAKINGS COMO ALEJANDRA WOW DICIENDO EXPRESAMENTE QUE QUIERE SER INFLUENCER PARA DEJAR DE SER CAMARERA, VAMOS UNA PUTA ESCORIA QUE QUIERE VIVIR DEL AIRE. !ABRETE UN ONLYFANS Y DEJA DE DAR POR SACO!*
> 
> ...



Qué polivalente es  

Tiene futuro


----------



## Morkulv (9 Ene 2022)

Tipica de va de nawalt jajajaj


----------



## Uncle Dolan (9 Ene 2022)

El Diente de Echenique dijo:


> Esta tia no necesita hacer este vídeo para recibir piropos ni alabanzas, cualquier video que suba, con sus rutinas de entrenamiento, con su dieta o jugando al candy crush con su gato ya lo recibiría.
> 
> De verdad, los que no valorais el dar la cara dando tu opinión, arriesgandote a ser linchado que es impopular. Tu sigue criticando con un nick falso bajo el anonimato que después llega la charo pelofrito feminazi del curro y tu agachado la cabeza "Uyy si Pilar stop agresiones machistas Pilar"



La proyeccion es fuerte en este post


----------



## Morkulv (9 Ene 2022)

BogadeAriete dijo:


> El video es una putisima mierda, una niñata vomitando cosas intrascendentes. Se ve por ahi un codigo Civil, archivadores, y un par de espadas colgadas en la pared, TODO ESO ME DEJA EL CULO ROTO, no se, lo mismo ha pedido el sitio a algun comedoritos betilla para grabar esta mierda.... no se parece a la tipica habitacion cuqui de niña.
> 
> *PERO ES QUE ANTES DE ESTO GRABO VIDEOS PORNO PARA FAKINGS COMO ALEJANDRA WOW DICIENDO EXPRESAMENTE QUE QUIERE SER INFLUENCER PARA DEJAR DE SER CAMARERA, VAMOS UNA PUTA ESCORIA QUE QUIERE VIVIR DEL AIRE. !ABRETE UN ONLYFANS Y DEJA DE DAR POR SACO!*
> 
> ...



Otra zorra mas, nada nuevo


----------



## Uncle Dolan (9 Ene 2022)

Furymundo dijo:


> nah no se dan cuenta,
> simplemente estan tanteando terrenos.
> y como muchos hombres nos hemos pirado de la escena
> hay escasez de potenciales
> ...



Bueno, en todo caso me das la razon en que siguen buscando ser parasitos del hombre


----------



## Garrapata (9 Ene 2022)

Lemavos dijo:


> Para los fachas de derechas de este país sí, ya que los de izquierdas le impiden seguir robando y viviendo de esclavizar obreros españoles.



Yo creo que va más ligado a la forma de vida de cada uno. Los de derecha suelen ser muy creyentes y practicantes. Los progres (generalizando) no seguimos a rajatabla los preceptos de la Iglesia, por tanto, iríamos al infierno de cabeza. 

Porque ladrones son todos. Fíjate en el PSOE y Podemos va a terminar igual. Que un político de izquierda te robe sí que tiene delito. Es difícil ser buena persona si tienes el poder en tus manos. Los civiles entendemos la bondad/maldad a nuestra manera.


----------



## Gotthard (9 Ene 2022)

BogadeAriete dijo:


> El video es una putisima mierda, una niñata vomitando cosas intrascendentes. Se ve por ahi un codigo Civil, archivadores, y un par de espadas colgadas en la pared, TODO ESO ME DEJA EL CULO ROTO, no se, lo mismo ha pedido el sitio a algun comedoritos betilla para grabar esta mierda.... no se parece a la tipica habitacion cuqui de niña.
> 
> *PERO ES QUE ANTES DE ESTO GRABO VIDEOS PORNO PARA FAKINGS COMO ALEJANDRA WOW DICIENDO EXPRESAMENTE QUE QUIERE SER INFLUENCER PARA DEJAR DE SER CAMARERA, VAMOS UNA PUTA ESCORIA QUE QUIERE VIVIR DEL AIRE. !ABRETE UN ONLYFANS Y DEJA DE DAR POR SACO!*
> 
> ...



Fin del hilo.


----------



## sisar_vidal (9 Ene 2022)

BogadeAriete dijo:


> El video es una putisima mierda, una niñata vomitando cosas intrascendentes. Se ve por ahi un codigo Civil, archivadores, y un par de espadas colgadas en la pared, TODO ESO ME DEJA EL CULO ROTO, no se, lo mismo ha pedido el sitio a algun comedoritos betilla para grabar esta mierda.... no se parece a la tipica habitacion cuqui de niña.
> 
> *PERO ES QUE ANTES DE ESTO GRABO VIDEOS PORNO PARA FAKINGS COMO ALEJANDRA WOW DICIENDO EXPRESAMENTE QUE QUIERE SER INFLUENCER PARA DEJAR DE SER CAMARERA, VAMOS UNA PUTA ESCORIA QUE QUIERE VIVIR DEL AIRE. !ABRETE UN ONLYFANS Y DEJA DE DAR POR SACO!*
> 
> ...



En defensa de la golfa, mantiene una tetitas ricas aún cuando hace mucho cardio, en contra: toto hipetrofiao


----------



## vurvujo (9 Ene 2022)

Boba Fet II dijo:


> @Lemavos quien es la tetona de tu avatar?



Una muñeca sexual que se llama Olivia Casta


----------



## joser_jr (9 Ene 2022)

Lemavos dijo:


> Realmente tiene empatía con lo que estamos viviendo los hombres blancos heterosexuales en España?
> 
> @nelsoncito



Estoy de acuerdo con casi todo lo que dice (menos algunos detalles).

Ahora bien, estoy seguro de que a esa chica le dais mucho mas asco los machistas del foro que las feminazis.


----------



## sisar_vidal (9 Ene 2022)

joser_jr dijo:


> Estoy de acuerdo con casi todo lo que dice (menos algunos detalles).
> 
> Ahora bien, estoy seguro de que a esa chica le dais mucho mas asco los machistas del foro que las feminazis.



Se la veía encantada con 50 leuros y la lefa en la cara.


----------



## Furymundo (9 Ene 2022)

Uncle Dolan dijo:


> Bueno, en todo caso me das la razon en que siguen buscando *ser parasitos del hombre*



es su naturaleza. *¯\_(ツ)_/¯ *


----------



## nate (9 Ene 2022)

ray merryman dijo:


> ¿Porque se hormona?



Es pizpi y gostosa.


----------



## Furymundo (9 Ene 2022)

joser_jr dijo:


> Estoy de acuerdo con casi todo lo que dice (menos algunos detalles).
> 
> Ahora bien, estoy seguro de que a esa chica *le dais mucho mas asco los machistas del foro que las feminazis.*



nos da igual


----------



## joser_jr (9 Ene 2022)

sisar_vidal dijo:


> Se la veía encantada con 50 leuros y la lefa en la cara.



No es incompatible.

Yo he lefado en la cara a varias mujeres que le dan asco los machistas como el forero medio.


----------



## Maerum (9 Ene 2022)

ominae dijo:


> Al contrario que pasa en los chicos, las chicas guapas y atractivas suelen ser mucho mejores personas que las feas.



Mentira, yo soy un adonis y soy buena persona


----------



## Ancient Warrior (9 Ene 2022)

La feminista sabe que su valor sexual es casi nulo , sin embargo una tía capacitada de un cuerpo que pone a cualquier tío loco , tendría que ser muy idiota para no sacarle provecho a esto .
La mujer en gran parte es validación del exterior para existir como tal ...


----------



## Camarlengolazo (9 Ene 2022)

Joder !! Vamos a darle tiempo.
No pinta mal,quizás algo plomo es.
Pero no me encontraba algo así en años.


----------



## sisar_vidal (9 Ene 2022)

joser_jr dijo:


> No es incompatible.
> 
> Yo he lefado en la cara a varias mujeres que le dan asco los machistas como el forero medio.



Jajaajjajajjajajaajjajajjajajja marica.


----------



## zapatitos (9 Ene 2022)

sisar_vidal dijo:


> Que asco de voz




A todo le sacais peguitas copón bendito del cristo santo de las orquideas, el enemigo de mi enemigo es mi amigo.

Saludos.


----------



## sisar_vidal (9 Ene 2022)

zapatitos dijo:


> A todo le sacais peguitas copón bendito del cristo santo de las orquideas, el enemigo de mi enemigo es mi amigo.
> 
> Saludos.



Deja de hacer el ridículo, zapatitos.


----------



## zapatitos (9 Ene 2022)

sisar_vidal dijo:


> Deja de hacer el ridículo, zapatitos.




Hago el ridículo para ti y tus coleguillas de alterne en el foro, si preguntas en otros sitios el ridículo eres tu tururú...

Depende todo depende de según como se mire todo depende....

Saludos.


----------



## sisar_vidal (9 Ene 2022)

zapatitos dijo:


> Hago el ridículo para ti y tus coleguillas de alterne en el foro, si preguntas en otros sitios el ridículo eres tu tururú...
> 
> Depende todo depende de según como se mire todo depende....
> 
> Saludos.



Haces el ridículo, porque eres un ridículo, no le des más vueltas.

Saludos.


----------



## Giordano Bruno (9 Ene 2022)

Lemavos dijo:


> Realmente tiene empatía con lo que estamos viviendo los hombres blancos heterosexuales en España?
> 
> @nelsoncito



Cualquier chavala de 16-18 años que sea medio inteligente,solo con darse un paseo por el parque puede ver a 4-5 charos de entre 40-48 años sola con 2 perros y cada vez más derroida y vestida de hipie sin depilarse.....al feminismo le queda como mucho 1 década, que mujer joven quiere acabar como Paula Vázquez pues obviamente ninguna y esto va a ir a mas los años pasan muy rápido jojojojojojojojo


----------



## sisar_vidal (9 Ene 2022)

Giordano Bruno dijo:


> Cualquier chavala de 16-18 años que sea medio inteligente,solo con darse un paseo por el parque puede ver a 4-5 charos de entre 40-48 años sola con 2 perros y cada vez más derroida y vestida de hipie sin depilarse.....al feminismo le queda como mucho 1 década, que mujer joven quiere acabar como Paula Vázquez pues obviamente ninguna y esto va a ir a mas los años pasan muy rápido jojojojojojojojo



Cualquier chavala joven se convertirá en una puta como la del video, no sabéis ni por dónde os vienen las hostias.

La solución es una: ISLAM


----------



## Giordano Bruno (9 Ene 2022)

sisar_vidal dijo:


> Cualquier chavala joven se convertirá en una puta como la del video, no sabéis ni por dónde os vienen las hostias.
> 
> La solución es una: ISLAM



ISLAM pa ti yo es que soy mucho y muy Español que gusta la cerveza y el jamón, prefiero eso a tener a las mujeres tapadas y poder soltarle un par de ostias en casa para desquitarse de un mal día en el trabajo.....cada uno tiene sus preferencias


----------



## sisar_vidal (9 Ene 2022)

Giordano Bruno dijo:


> ISLAM pa ti yo es que soy mucho y muy Español que gusta la cerveza y el jamón, prefiero eso a tener a las mujeres tapadas y poder soltarle un par de ostias en casa para desquitarse de un mal día en el trabajo.....cada uno tiene sus preferencias



Giordano PACO


----------



## fieraverde (9 Ene 2022)

Adriana Lima de hacendado.


----------



## Uncle Dolan (9 Ene 2022)

joser_jr dijo:


> Estoy de acuerdo con casi todo lo que dice (menos algunos detalles).
> 
> Ahora bien, estoy seguro de que a esa chica le dais mucho mas asco los machistas del foro que las feminazis.



Imaginate preocuparse por lo que piensa una moger


----------



## corto maltes (9 Ene 2022)

sisar_vidal dijo:


> Primer video de YouTube y 900 en tiktok, yo solo veo a una Charo de piel tersa. Por cierto, mucho boxeo y mucha leche, y luego huyendo de tanos ajajajajja



Lo dira por rasismo, en un video que le comentaba el UTBH la tia contaba que es merchera, normalmente son los gitanos los que huyen de los mercheros..


----------



## luisgarciaredondo (9 Ene 2022)

joser_jr dijo:


> Estoy de acuerdo con casi todo lo que dice (menos algunos detalles).
> 
> Ahora bien, estoy seguro de que a esa chica le dais mucho mas asco los machistas del foro que las feminazis.



Y yo estoy seguro que estás seguro.

Es lo que tiene ser una maricona progre que vive de autoengañarse.

Una cosa es lo que dicen o te dicen las mujeres para quedar bien y otra cosa es quien les hace mojar las bragas pero nunca lo confesarán y menos a un manginoide como tú.

Así que sigue pensando que los machistas les dan asco a las mujeres, o mejor dicho a las occidentales, porque para tus estándares la INMENSA mayor parte de los varones del planeta son machistas o muy machistas, y ahí están follando como siempre y preñandolas como siempre.

En cambio un mierda como tú, tiene que dedicarse a dar lecciones al resto o consolarse pensando que a las mujeres les gustan los tíos como tú para sentirse un poco menos miserable.


----------



## joser_jr (9 Ene 2022)

luisgarciaredondo dijo:


> Y yo estoy seguro que estás seguro.
> 
> Es lo que tiene ser una maricona progre que vive de autoengañarse.
> 
> ...



No niego que haya mujeres que les gusten los machistas. Pero dudo que la del vídeo sea una de ellas.

Y te aseguro que hay muchas que mojan mucho con hombres como yo. Nunca me han faltado. Ahora me reservo solo para una pero te aseguro que no me falta sexo ni muchísimo menos (y con muchos orgasmos por su parte cada vez que lo hacemos).


----------



## luisgarciaredondo (9 Ene 2022)

joser_jr dijo:


> No niego que haya mujeres que les gusten los machistas. Pero dudo que la del vídeo sea una de ellas.
> 
> Y te aseguro que hay muchas que mojan mucho con hombres como yo. Nunca me han faltado. Ahora me reservo solo para una pero te aseguro que no me falta sexo ni muchísimo menos (y con muchos orgasmos por su parte cada vez que lo hacemos).



Jajajajaja menudo mensaje más ridículo. No sabía que había acertado tanto. Si es que.......

La del video como todas, dicen una cosa pero luego hacen otra. Y compran libros, ven pelis y sueñan con tipos que las dominan, que las usan como muñequitas sexuales o las llevan de paseo en helicóptero mientras ellas se estremecen de excitación por estar con tipos tan viriles o "peligrosos".

Que está todo inventado pobre payaso eunucoide.


----------



## lostsoul242 (9 Ene 2022)

sisar_vidal dijo:


> Primer video de YouTube y 900 en tiktok, yo solo veo a una Charo de piel tersa. Por cierto, mucho boxeo y mucha leche, y luego huyendo de tanos ajajajajja



Desde 5 Abr 2021 
Mensajes 9.239 

Sal de casa hijo de puta


----------



## zapatitos (9 Ene 2022)

sisar_vidal dijo:


> Haces el ridículo, porque eres un ridículo, no le des más vueltas.
> 
> Saludos.




Pero si el que le das siempre vueltas eres tú opinando a todas horas sobre mi, que si soy ridículo que si te desconcierto que si me hago pajas pensando en tu señora y santísima abuela

¿Me has visto alguna vez opinando algo sobre ti? Lo dudo porque me interesa poco lo que seas o dejes de ser.

Saludos.


----------



## koul (9 Ene 2022)

damnit dijo:


> No es eso, es que las guapas, no tienen que canalizar sus complejos y frustraciones a través del odio, en este caso a los hombres.



Estás hablando del ático o de este foro?


----------



## Shudra (9 Ene 2022)

No es feminista porque está buena y tiene buen cuerpo. No ve a otras mujeres como competencia para conseguir cualquier macho que desee. FIN.


----------



## auricooro (9 Ene 2022)

BogadeAriete dijo:


> El video es una putisima mierda, una niñata vomitando cosas intrascendentes. Se ve por ahi un codigo Civil, archivadores, y un par de espadas colgadas en la pared, TODO ESO ME DEJA EL CULO ROTO, no se, lo mismo ha pedido el sitio a algun comedoritos betilla para grabar esta mierda.... no se parece a la tipica habitacion cuqui de niña.
> 
> *PERO ES QUE ANTES DE ESTO GRABO VIDEOS PORNO PARA FAKINGS COMO ALEJANDRA WOW DICIENDO EXPRESAMENTE QUE QUIERE SER INFLUENCER PARA DEJAR DE SER CAMARERA, VAMOS UNA PUTA ESCORIA QUE QUIERE VIVIR DEL AIRE. !ABRETE UN ONLYFANS Y DEJA DE DAR POR SACO!*
> 
> ...



Hostia, sí que es ella. Está contra el feminismo porque las feministas quieren prohibir porno y putas = joderla el negocio.
Madre mía, que hasta las putas estudian derecho ya.
Los 50 euritos si se los daba.


----------



## auricooro (9 Ene 2022)

https://www.xvideos.es/video49356385/soy_alejandra_quiero_ser_influencer_y_se_que_grabando_porno_subiran_mis_seguidores


----------



## auricooro (9 Ene 2022)

Que alguien le eche huevos y le escriba al insta, a ver por cuánto folla


----------



## Akira. (9 Ene 2022)

Furymundo dijo:


> nah no se dan cuenta,
> simplemente estan tanteando terrenos.
> y como muchos hombres nos hemos pirado de la escena
> hay escasez de potenciales
> ...



¿Entonces cual sería la alternativa?


----------



## Furymundo (9 Ene 2022)

Akira. dijo:


> ¿Entonces cual sería la alternativa?



alternativa ? 
no hay alternativa. 
sientate haz palomitas y mira el mundo arder.


----------



## Furymundo (9 Ene 2022)

jajajajaja
los ojos azules son lentes de contacto


PATETICO.

que forma de estafar.

sin esos ojos solo es una mas del monton..


----------



## auricooro (9 Ene 2022)

Mira sus redes sociales atenea.workout. Mira los tatuajes de pajaritos en el pecho.


----------



## auricooro (9 Ene 2022)

Y los tatuajes idénticos?  Es por las lentillas, en una tiene ojos azules y en otra marrones.


----------



## TomBolillo (9 Ene 2022)

auricooro dijo:


> Y los tatuajes idénticos?  Es por las lentillas, en una tiene ojos azules y en otra marrones.



La cara en el vídeo de Youtube se le ve como más fina. Pero sí, los tatuajes parecen coincidir. El pasado en Internet ni perdona, ni olvida hamijos


----------



## pagesitofeliz (9 Ene 2022)

ominae dijo:


> Al contrario que pasa en los chicos, las chicas guapas y atractivas suelen ser mucho mejores personas que las feas.



Pero tío con cuantas has vivido y compartido tu vida, un polvo mal dado y peor gestionado no me vale.
A que te refieres tú por lo más malo o peor en las mujeres en general.
Anda que?.


----------



## auricooro (9 Ene 2022)

Caguen la puta, que alguien la escriba y le pregunte cuanto por un polvo.


----------



## jolu (9 Ene 2022)

Boba Fet II dijo:


> @Lemavos quien es la tetona de tu avatar?



Queremos saber.


----------



## Lemavos (9 Ene 2022)

auricooro dijo:


> Caguen la puta, que alguien la escriba y le pregunte cuanto por un polvo.



Escribele tú


----------



## CuervoDrogado (9 Ene 2022)

Uncle Dolan dijo:


> Creo que hay algunas mojeres que se van dando cuenta que gracias al feminismo muchos hombres empiezan a pasar de ellas, y por tanto se les acaba el pagafanteo y el encontrar un beta proveedor al que parasitar, por lo que dudo de la honestidad de las que reniegan del feminismo



Fin


----------



## Raedero (9 Ene 2022)

Absurdo.

Que a estas alturas cualquier mujer diga NADA es absolutamente irrelevante.


----------



## CuervoDrogado (9 Ene 2022)

PEro si esta salia en un video porno me suena


----------



## daesrd (9 Ene 2022)

Uncle Dolan dijo:


> Creo que hay algunas mojeres que se van dando cuenta que gracias al feminismo muchos hombres empiezan a pasar de ellas, y por tanto se les acaba el pagafanteo y el encontrar un beta proveedor al que parasitar, por lo que dudo de la honestidad de las que reniegan del feminismo



Yo no reniego de las arrepentidas, al contrario, comprendo la astuta guerra psicológica que han usado en contra de ellas y valoro aquellas que se han dado cuenta. Es normal que una chica jóven caiga en la trampa del feminismo ya que la ideología está pensada para ello. Es una ponzoña muy bien pergeñada y dosificada para causar el envenenamiento mental. Ocurrió lo mismo con el comunismo y los trabajadores en las primeras décadas del siglo XX. Basándose en una realidad injusta contra la clase trabajadora, los ideólogos judíos y sus ayudantes no judíos, crearon el bombón envenenado perfecto para causar la ruina que crearon en en tantas naciones. Con la estafa del feminismo, el racismo, los homosexuales, etc, han repetido el invento modificando lo necesario para que cuele. Por lo tanto, una persona que despierte del engaño y reconozca humildemente que ha sido engañada, tiene mucho valor.


----------



## Gothaus (9 Ene 2022)

BogadeAriete dijo:


> El video es una putisima mierda, una niñata vomitando cosas intrascendentes. Se ve por ahi un codigo Civil, archivadores, y un par de espadas colgadas en la pared, TODO ESO ME DEJA EL CULO ROTO, no se, lo mismo ha pedido el sitio a algun comedoritos betilla para grabar esta mierda.... no se parece a la tipica habitacion cuqui de niña.
> 
> *PERO ES QUE ANTES DE ESTO GRABO VIDEOS PORNO PARA FAKINGS COMO ALEJANDRA WOW DICIENDO EXPRESAMENTE QUE QUIERE SER INFLUENCER PARA DEJAR DE SER CAMARERA, VAMOS UNA PUTA ESCORIA QUE QUIERE VIVIR DEL AIRE. !ABRETE UN ONLYFANS Y DEJA DE DAR POR SACO!*
> 
> ...



¿Por qué será que no me extrañan estas cosas?


----------



## Uncle Dolan (9 Ene 2022)

daesrd dijo:


> Yo no reniego de las arrepentidas, al contrario, comprendo la astuta guerra psicológica que han usado en contra de ellas y valoro aquellas que se han dado cuenta. Es normal que una chica jóven caiga en la trampa del feminismo ya que la ideología está pensada para ello. Es una ponzoña muy bien pergeñada y dosificada para causar el envenenamiento mental. Ocurrió lo mismo con el comunismo y los trabajadores en las primeras décadas del siglo XX. Basándose en una realidad injusta contra la clase trabajadora, los ideólogos judíos y sus ayudantes no judíos, crearon el bombón envenenado perfecto para causar la ruina que crearon en en tantas naciones. Con la estafa del feminismo, el racismo, los homosexuales, etc, han repetido el invento modificando lo necesario para que cuele. Por lo tanto, una persona que despierte del engaño y reconozca humildemente que ha sido engañada, tiene mucho valor.



Yo tampoco reniego de TODAS las arrepentidas, sino que generalmente pongo en duda sus verdaderas intenciones. Por ejemplo la de este hilo, ha renegado del feminismo para buscar un buen hombre y formar una familia? 

No, para ser una prostituta literal en video y para hacer videos de youtube ensenando cacho para buscar pagafantas


----------



## Cabrear-t (9 Ene 2022)

Lemavos dijo:


> Realmente tiene empatía con lo que estamos viviendo los hombres blancos heterosexuales en España?
> 
> @nelsoncito



Se ha dado cuenta que es más bonito y logico, ser femenina


----------



## Sr. Breve (9 Ene 2022)

BogadeAriete dijo:


> El video es una putisima mierda, una niñata vomitando cosas intrascendentes. Se ve por ahi un codigo Civil, archivadores, y un par de espadas colgadas en la pared, TODO ESO ME DEJA EL CULO ROTO, no se, lo mismo ha pedido el sitio a algun comedoritos betilla para grabar esta mierda.... no se parece a la tipica habitacion cuqui de niña.
> 
> *PERO ES QUE ANTES DE ESTO GRABO VIDEOS PORNO PARA FAKINGS COMO ALEJANDRA WOW DICIENDO EXPRESAMENTE QUE QUIERE SER INFLUENCER PARA DEJAR DE SER CAMARERA, VAMOS UNA PUTA ESCORIA QUE QUIERE VIVIR DEL AIRE. !ABRETE UN ONLYFANS Y DEJA DE DAR POR SACO!*
> 
> ...



Gran aporte amijo

Por cierto, ejercer no me parece tan mal, hay profesiones mucho más sucias y deshonestas como abogados, periodistas, publicistas etc...

Además ellas devalúan el valor del papo, por eso siempre están de guerra con las feministas

Jaja, por lo que veo he acertado con que tenía labios para mamar


----------



## Libistros (9 Ene 2022)

luisgarciaredondo dijo:


> Jajajajaja menudo mensaje más ridículo. No sabía que había acertado tanto. Si es que.......
> 
> La del video como todas, dicen una cosa pero luego hacen otra. Y compran libros, ven pelis y sueñan con tipos que las dominan, que las usan como muñequitas sexuales o las llevan de paseo en helicóptero mientras ellas se estremecen de excitación por estar con tipos tan viriles o "peligrosos".
> 
> Que está todo inventado pobre payaso eunucoide.



¿De qué sino el éxito de "50 sombras de Grey" y ese tipo de mamarrachadas? Es evidente que a muchísimas mujeres les van los malotes porque en su enloquecida cabecita identifican malotismo con capacidad de proteger y de sentirse seguras, ya que ese es el quid de la cuestión, las mujeres siempre se sienten inseguras, aunque estén en mitad del desierto y no haya nadie para molestarlas, ellas siempre descubren una manera para convertir una situación de calma en un posible peligro para sus "sacrosantas" figuras, paradójicamente tienen cero criterio a la hora de elegir sus relaciones por esa misma razón, su exceso de celo les lleva a escoger a lo más escoria. 

Mi mujer tenía pagafantas disponibles bastante mejores que yo en varios aspectos pero, claro, ellos siempre estaban recogiéndole las babas y yo era mucho más impredecible (de manera natural, no forzada), evidentemente no hubo ni competencia, vi caer a mis "rivales" uno por uno sin necesidad de mover ni un dedo y viendo la cara de incredulidad que se les quedaba sin saber que es lo que había pasado.


----------



## luisgarciaredondo (9 Ene 2022)

Libistros dijo:


> ¿De qué sino el éxito de "50 sombras de Grey" y ese tipo de mamarrachadas? Es evidente que a muchísimas mujeres les van los malotes porque en su enloquecida cabecita identifican malotismo con capacidad de proteger y de sentirse seguras, ya que ese es el quid de la cuestión, las mujeres siempre se sienten inseguras, aunque estén en mitad del desierto y no haya nadie para molestarlas, ellas siempre descubren una manera para convertir una situación de calma en un posible peligro para sus "sacrosantas" figuras, paradójicamente tienen cero criterio a la hora de elegir sus relaciones por esa misma razón, su exceso de celo les lleva a escoger a lo más escoria.
> 
> Mi mujer tenía pagafantas disponibles bastante mejores que yo en varios aspectos pero, claro, ellos siempre estaban recogiéndole las babas y yo era mucho más impredecible (de manera natural, no forzada), evidentemente no hubo ni competencia, vi caer a mis "rivales" uno por uno sin necesidad de mover ni un dedo y viendo la cara de incredulidad que se les quedaba sin saber que es lo que había pasado.



Lo realmente llamativo es que son perfectamente predecibles casi como robots. Luego nos critican a nosotros por lo mismo, porque respondemos siempre a los mismos estímulos, pero es que ellas no son distintas en ese aspecto.

Siempre son variantes de la misma fantasía, SIEMPRE. Tipo dominante, poderoso, a ser posible misterioso, que las obliga de alguna otra forma a convertirse en su juguete sexual. Y luego ya la segunda parte que consiste en como ella consigue de alguna forma control sobre él. Ya sea mediante amor romántico (su preferido), convirtiéndose en algo parecido a él, redimiéndole o venciéndole de alguna forma.
Lo trágico para ellas es que la primera fase es muy fácil de conseguir, tipos así hay a patadas. La segunda en cambio es UNA PURA FANTASÍA casi novelesca.

Luego están los tipejos patéticos como JR, que viven pensando que las mujeres realmente lo que buscan son tipos feministas, amables y comprensivos. Que son su primera opción y no un mero sustituto o premio de consolación. Y es que ya nos lo ha dejado claro, le "provoca muchos orgasmos".


----------



## Libistros (9 Ene 2022)

luisgarciaredondo dijo:


> Lo realmente llamativo es que son perfectamente predecibles casi como robots. Luego nos critican a nosotros por lo mismo, porque respondemos siempre a los mismos estímulos, pero es que ellas no son distintas en ese aspecto.
> 
> Siempre son variantes de la misma fantasía, SIEMPRE. Tipo dominante, poderoso, a ser posible misterioso, que las obliga de alguna otra forma a convertirse en su juguete sexual. Y luego ya la segunda parte que consiste en como ella consigue de alguna forma control sobre él. Ya sea mediante amor romántico (su preferido), convirtiéndose en algo parecido a él, redimiéndole o venciéndole de alguna forma.
> Lo trágico para ellas es que la primera fase es muy fácil de conseguir, tipos así hay a patadas. La segunda en cambio es UNA PURA FANTASÍA casi novelesca.
> ...



Es que viene desde que el mundo es mundo. Las historias más conocidas de la literatura bizantina eran obras "románticas" en las que una mujer muy digna y honrada (la vara de medir la dignidad cambia en función de la época pero ellas siempre se consideran así), coquetea (putea) con príncipe (figura de poder) u hombre de gran valor y coraje (figura de poder, again) y tras una serie de obstáculos en los que ella "resiste" la pasión sentimental (calientapollas) se acaba entregando al noble sentimiento de su macho (zorreo máximo) que tras innumerables pruebas de amor de él (pagafanteo) está deseoso (salidísimo va el chaval a estas alturas) de casarse con ella (prueba superada: he domado al dragón) y vivir felices para siempre (hasta la nueva neura) en honrada comunión (a dos velas en cuanto se le pase el capricho) con Dios (blasfemias para autojustificarse)

Ahora a esta historia quítale el freno del cristianismo y se entenderá que muchas se hayan destapado como verdaderas tipejas (ya estaba todo en los libros y no nos lo creíamos) Evidentemente no son todas pero sí buena parte.

Hablaban el otro día del foro de cotilleando y es que es para verlo y no creerlo: tipas que crean problemas en sus relaciones pidiendo consejo a otras como ellas para autojustificarse y que le digan que la culpa no es suya sino del machirulo que es muy machirulo por no aguantarle todos sus caprichos de princesita. Eso y envidias a las que son guapas porque no son tan naturales como ellas o porque están recauchutadas cuando ellas confiesan que también lo están (la coherencia, amiguEs) La hostia que se van a dar todas esas va a retumbar hasta en Plutón.


----------



## Talosgüevos (9 Ene 2022)

ominae dijo:


> Al contrario que pasa en los chicos, las chicas guapas y atractivas suelen ser mucho mejores personas que las feas.



Los cojones, cuanto más guapa más zorra y mas mala leche tienen.


Tierra de nadie, lo demás es tierra conquistada.


----------



## daesrd (9 Ene 2022)

damnit dijo:


> No es eso, es que las guapas, no tienen que canalizar sus complejos y frustraciones a través del odio, en este caso a los hombres.



Exacto. Las poco atractivas fisicamente, hace décadas muchas se metían a monjas o similar, pero hoy con tanto ateismo, en vez de a monjas se meten a femibrujas...


----------



## Eyman (9 Ene 2022)

Mis diez para la chica del vídeo.

Ha escapado con argumentos del pozo ideológico en que han sepultado a casi toda mujeres y muchos hombres.

¡Ojalá se ponga de moda entre las guapas, influencers y demás el declararse antifeminista! (muchas las criticarían, pero bastantes otras las seguirían)


----------



## Rose_Seraphim (10 Ene 2022)

ominae dijo:


> Al contrario que pasa en los chicos, las chicas guapas y atractivas suelen ser mucho mejores personas que las feas.



No hay nada peor que una tía fea, gorda y con gafas. Son EL MAL. Todas las mujeres malas que he conocido seguían ese estereotipo. Parecían clones.


----------



## XRL (10 Ene 2022)

lo que pasa es que ha descubierto un filón para vivir de ello

joven guapa y a calentar pollas de chavales

ale,a disfrutar de las ventajas del coño


----------



## XRL (10 Ene 2022)

Loignorito dijo:


> Olé por ella. Da gusto escuchar a una mujer tan joven expresarse así.



ha visto lo que cuesta ganarse la vida que ha hecho hasta videos porno y que eso tampoco tiene futuro

pues ahora se buscará mejor la vida defendiendo a los virgenes que se harán sus pajillas con ella y le donarán dinero y demás...

es otra persona mas que se busca los dineros hablando de cualquier tema de actualidad


----------



## XRL (10 Ene 2022)

Ojo que la acabo de ver en tinder xD

*Si estas leyendo esto y no recibes ningún o casi ningún match tranquilo,es normal,no vales menos por ello y no significa que estes peor.

Así funciona la oferta y demanda actual en las relaciones entre hombres y mujeres.Probablemente yo tampoco te de match,porque le doy a uno de cada mil,y porque tampoco estoy en un buen momento así qu hay menos posibilidades aún de que quiera conocer a alguien.

Me gusta la sinceridad,el boxeo,la inteligencia y las motos.

@atenea.workout*

cuesta mucho ganarse la vida y es lo que hay,o te aprovechas del sistema o a comer mierda,esta pues a ganar dinero gracias a que la miren,eso o irse a una fábrica a comer mierda o comer pollas a 20-30€...

vivir de los hombres es mas sencillo

este tipo de chortinas puede tener los chavales que quiera y los hombres que quiera por cientos gracias a su aspecto

muchas intentan buscarse la vida en estas apps tinder-instagram para ganar dinero a cambio de mostrarse y no tener que ir chupando pollas


----------



## SoyHezpecial (10 Ene 2022)

No me atrae físicamente, esos labios...

No he escuchado más que unos minutos, y bien, discurso coherente. Desde luego si ya ve que el feminismo va a traer más problemas a las mujeres que a los hombres a la hora de la verdad, ya es bastante inteligente. Porque de esto la mayoría de cenutrias parecen no estar coscándose (por lo menos entre las de 30 para adelante; en las anteriores lo mismo los críos ya están viendo el percal y prefieren jugar a la play).

Por supuesto en el foro diga lo que diga la cosa es insultarla, si feminazi porque feminazi, si no porque sólo busca simps (que igual es verdad, vamos, pero por lo menos lo hace dando la espalda al sistema que le garantiza tantos privilegios solo por el hecho de ser mujer).


----------



## SoyHezpecial (10 Ene 2022)

XRL dijo:


> Ojo que la acabo de ver en tinder xD
> 
> *Si estas leyendo esto y no recibes ningún o casi ningún match tranquilo,es normal,no vales menos por ello y no significa que estes peor.
> 
> ...



Tampoco me parece mal. La culpa es de los huelebragas que las babean en tinder. Desde luego es mejor eso que estar de cajera por 800 euros.


----------



## XRL (10 Ene 2022)

SoyHezpecial dijo:


> Tampoco me parece mal. La culpa es de los huelebragas que las babean en tinder. Desde luego es mejor eso que estar de cajera por 800 euros.



yo si fuera tía haría lo mismo y así de paso se va buscando algun posicionadito mejor que ella que la quiera preñar y solucionarle la vida yéndose del barrio en el que viva,que seguramente sea étnico

algún virgen clase media y a vivir

trabajar por un cuenco de arroz si no tienes familia no tiene sentido,dejarte la vida en ello no compensa

a las mujeres sin estudios solo las cogen para trabajar si tienen buen aspecto y son chortinas,a los 30-40 o a vivir de las paguitas de sus hijos o de las pensiones de sus padres a no ser que encuentren algún joaquín de la vida

y encima vienen mas panchas que se matan por cualquier cosa,cuidando viejos medio muertos,juntándose con pacos cincuentones y haciéndoles de porno chacha,hasta te ves pibones cobrando 30€ por follarlas....

menudo bajonaco ser joven y ver como esta el patio,encima mirando por instagram la vidorra que se pegan otros xD luego que si drogas y suicidios....que mundo mas degenerado

o que si solo pasan el tiempo en internet...ya me dirás tu sino que van a hacer

al menos tienen twitter-youtube-forocoches y estas cosas para relacionarse sin que haga falta dinero para ello


----------



## Noyo (10 Ene 2022)

Pero eso no mola nada. Es alimento para el ego.

En una relacion genuina tener la cabeza amueblada si estas buena suma muchisimos puntos porque es rarisimo.

Ir de diva y ser un clon mas de instagram es facil pero no suma puntos, igual que el tipico mazado. Pero en tias es mucho mas raro porque un mazado no se come un colin como no tenga algo que aportar aparte del fisico. Cosa que no sucede si eres tia, que ya puedes ser todo lo insoportable y creerte el ombligo del mundo que siempre habra un arrastrado pagafantas para ti.


----------



## sisar_vidal (10 Ene 2022)

CuervoDrogado dijo:


> Fin



Fin lo tonto que eres.


----------



## sisar_vidal (10 Ene 2022)

XRL dijo:


> Ojo que la acabo de ver en tinder xD
> 
> *Si estas leyendo esto y no recibes ningún o casi ningún match tranquilo,es normal,no vales menos por ello y no significa que estes peor.
> 
> ...



Blasterismo wins again


----------



## cuasi-pepito (10 Ene 2022)

no hay nawalts , pero alguna ya empieza a ver el monstruo que han creado....


----------



## TylerDurden99 (10 Ene 2022)

mmm dijo:


> Si fueseis ésta (no es la del vídeo) seríais feministas?
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 899249
> Ver archivo adjunto 899250



Un culazo fenomenal


----------



## JyQ (10 Ene 2022)

Cuanto más buenas están, menos feministas, es lógico.
El socialismo va de estar jodido y exigir lo que tienen otros que han tenido más suerte o se han esforzado más que tú.


----------



## Pajarotto (10 Ene 2022)

BogadeAriete dijo:


> El video es una putisima mierda, una niñata vomitando cosas intrascendentes. Se ve por ahi un codigo Civil, archivadores, y un par de espadas colgadas en la pared, TODO ESO ME DEJA EL CULO ROTO, no se, lo mismo ha pedido el sitio a algun comedoritos betilla para grabar esta mierda.... no se parece a la tipica habitacion cuqui de niña.
> 
> *PERO ES QUE ANTES DE ESTO GRABO VIDEOS PORNO PARA FAKINGS COMO ALEJANDRA WOW DICIENDO EXPRESAMENTE QUE QUIERE SER INFLUENCER PARA DEJAR DE SER CAMARERA, VAMOS UNA PUTA ESCORIA QUE QUIERE VIVIR DEL AIRE. !ABRETE UN ONLYFANS Y DEJA DE DAR POR SACO!*
> 
> ...



El único post relevante del hilo.

Ahora hay que encontrar los vídeos completos para ver como traga. Es lo único que debería importaros: como traga.


----------



## Hubardo (10 Ene 2022)

El sistema muestra sus grietas. Por ahora lo mejor es no poner pegas, la mujer es bastante gregaria y si aparecen más como esta pues empezarán a ponerse nerviosas las de siempre. Desde luego más efectivo que nosotros quejándonos en un foro de 1.000 personas activas. A la chica ya la han visto 72.000 personas.
Desde luego puede que hasta las convenza que siendo antifeministas ligarán más. Pero mejor eso que nada.


----------



## Jackblack (10 Ene 2022)

Shy dijo:


> Sí, aunque la gran mayoría de las veces sólo demuestra que eres imbécil.



Exacto, sólo por detrás de los q se creen mejores x votar derecha. Mira q hay q ser imbecil para votar al sistema corrupto.


----------



## SIRIO (10 Ene 2022)

Garrapata dijo:


> Ser de izquierdas es ser mala persona?



No es ser mala persona, es ser subnormal y me quedo corto. A las pruebas me remito. Mira los sondeos de cuantos les van a seguir votando.


----------



## Loignorito (10 Ene 2022)

XRL dijo:


> ha visto lo que cuesta ganarse la vida que ha hecho hasta videos porno y que eso tampoco tiene futuro
> 
> pues ahora se buscará mejor la vida defendiendo a los virgenes que se harán sus pajillas con ella y le donarán dinero y demás...
> 
> es otra persona mas que se busca los dineros hablando de cualquier tema de actualidad



Lo de los vídeos porno, a mi no me consta. Independientemente de eso, la chica ha hablado con claridad y coherentemente. Es más, difícil negocio ese de ponerse en frente a la maquinaria psicótica anti-hombre ¿no crees que sacaría más rentabilidad con el rollo feminista? es obvio.

Además de que me parece repugnante que te pongas a criticar a una fémina que se pone del lado de los hombres, perdón, concretamente de lo que es justo. Menos misoginia y menos mala leche amigo.


----------



## XRL (10 Ene 2022)

Loignorito dijo:


> Lo de los vídeos porno, a mi no me consta. Independientemente de eso, la chica ha hablado con claridad y coherentemente. Es más, difícil negocio ese de ponerse en frente a la maquinaria psicótica anti-hombre ¿no crees que sacaría más rentabilidad con el rollo feminista? es obvio.
> 
> Además de que me parece repugnante que te pongas a criticar a una fémina que se pone del lado de los hombres, perdón, concretamente de lo que es justo. Menos misoginia y menos mala leche amigo.



yo no me pongo a criticarla,digo lo que hay nada mas comento lo que hace,eso no es criticar amego xD

con el rollo feminista ningún hombre querría escucharla,con el rollo antifeminista defiende a los hombres,lentillas azules,cuerpo de gym y a zorrear y ganar dinero

es un negocio mas,mentir a la borregada hombreril con su buen aspecto de chortina para sacar €€€€

lo mismo que la que va con tetones y se pone a jugar videojuegos para que se hagan pajas mirándola

es fácil de entender


----------



## Loignorito (10 Ene 2022)

XRL dijo:


> yo no me pongo a criticarla,digo lo que hay nada mas comento lo que hace,eso no es criticar amego xD
> 
> con el rollo feminista ningún hombre querría escucharla,con el rollo antifeminista defiende a los hombres,lentillas azules,cuerpo de gym y a zorrear y ganar dinero
> 
> ...



No es que no te entienda, es que no veo lo que tú ves. En el tono de la voz y la actitud, lenguaje corporal, se ven muchas cosas cuando sabes ver, y yo no veo eso, veo una actitud sincera ante una injusticia. Y no es que me parezca una santa la muchacha pero ¿y quien lo es?

Lo que no se puede, es denigrar a alguien cuando dice cosas justas. Así cualquier feminista, leyéndote, le podrá decir:" ¿y por esta escoria te preocupas? mira, hablas en favor de ellos y te ponen de puta y peor." Y sería cierta, al menos respecto de ti tal crítica. Y nos dejarías al resto, como tus 'compadres'.

Que no tío, que no tienes razón.


----------



## XRL (11 Ene 2022)

Loignorito dijo:


> No es que no te entienda, es que no veo lo que tú ves. En el tono de la voz y la actitud, lenguaje corporal, se ven muchas cosas cuando sabes ver, y yo no veo eso, veo una actitud sincera ante una injusticia. Y no es que me parezca una santa la muchacha pero ¿y quien lo es?
> 
> Lo que no se puede, es denigrar a alguien cuando dice cosas justas. Así cualquier feminista, leyéndote, le podrá decir:" ¿y por esta escoria te preocupas? mira, hablas en favor de ellos y te ponen de puta y peor." Y sería cierta, al menos respecto de ti tal crítica. Y nos dejarías al resto, como tus 'compadres'.
> 
> Que no tío, que no tienes razón.



mira,yo solo te digo que si no ganara dinero con eso no iba a estar ahí diciendo esas gilipolleces

mas claro el agua


----------



## Supremacía (11 Ene 2022)

joser_jr dijo:


> Estoy de acuerdo con casi todo lo que dice (menos algunos detalles).
> 
> Ahora bien, estoy seguro de que a esa chica le dais mucho mas asco los *machistas* del foro que las *feminazis.*



Y aquí tenemos a un feminista hecho y derecho.


----------



## carlos javier (11 Ene 2022)

La chica *ES* feminista, eso sí, es de las pocas que se han dado cuenta de que están estirando demasiado la goma y tiene miedo de que se le acabe el chollo por tener chocho, por eso está tratando de hacer contrapeso. En cuanto los tios hagamos piña y se desencadene una tormenta de ostias, se acabó el feminismo. Discursos como este retrasan ese momento.


----------



## Shy (11 Ene 2022)

Jackblack dijo:


> Exacto, sólo por detrás de los q se creen mejores x votar derecha. Mira q hay q ser imbecil para votar al sistema corrupto.



Si el 33% que se queda en su casa en las elecciones votara por la opción menos mala no tendríamos a un partido de criminales mandando.

Y dicho esto, los abstencionistas sois 4 gatos que no marcáis ninguna diferencia, el verdadero problema son los soplapollistas que pasan de votar, esos sí son masa crítica y podrían dar un vuelco brutal en unas elecciones. Vosotros NO SOIS NADIE, vuestra filosofía de no votar es una soberana gilipollez y la efectividad de la medida la podéis ver en sitios como Venezuela o Cataluña. El sistema no peta porque la gente no vote, de hecho cuanta más gente no vote mejor para las peores opciones, vosotros, los especialitos, lo que de facto hacéis es ayudar y fomentar ese sistema corrupto.


----------



## pepinox (16 Ene 2022)

Me la suda.

No hay mayor pérdida de tiempo que escuchar hablar a una mujer. De una mujer, observa lo que hace y hazlo con el mute puesto. Todo lo demás, humo.


----------



## pedrete72 (6 Abr 2022)

Ostia vaya palo que fuera actriz porno, yo que me había tragado todo su discurso. La busqué aquí por que lo había leído en un comentario de youtube y aún no me lo creo


BogadeAriete dijo:


> El video es una putisima mierda, una niñata vomitando cosas intrascendentes. Se ve por ahi un codigo Civil, archivadores, y un par de espadas colgadas en la pared, TODO ESO ME DEJA EL CULO ROTO, no se, lo mismo ha pedido el sitio a algun comedoritos betilla para grabar esta mierda.... no se parece a la tipica habitacion cuqui de niña.
> 
> *PERO ES QUE ANTES DE ESTO GRABO VIDEOS PORNO PARA FAKINGS COMO ALEJANDRA WOW DICIENDO EXPRESAMENTE QUE QUIERE SER INFLUENCER PARA DEJAR DE SER CAMARERA, VAMOS UNA PUTA ESCORIA QUE QUIERE VIVIR DEL AIRE. !ABRETE UN ONLYFANS Y DEJA DE DAR POR SACO!*
> 
> ...



Ostia vaya palo que fuera actriz porno, yo que me había tragado todo su discurso. La busqué aquí por que lo había leído en un comentario de youtube y aún no me lo creo.


----------



## BogadeAriete (6 Abr 2022)

pedrete72 dijo:


> Ostia vaya palo que fuera actriz porno, yo que me había tragado todo su discurso. La busqué aquí por que lo había leído en un comentario de youtube y aún no me lo creo



La verdad es que con lo pizpi que estaba -ahora mazada no tanto-, yo la veía mas futuro mamando rabos y luego abriendo un onlyfans que dando discursos de psicología de 1º de la ESO.... su canal de youtube no pasa de 14.000 visitas lo mas visto. Poco va a pillar de ahí.


----------



## grom (6 Abr 2022)

Garrapata dijo:


> Ser de izquierdas es ser mala persona?



En 2022, sin ninguna duda, SI.


----------



## pedrete72 (6 Abr 2022)

BogadeAriete dijo:


> La verdad es que con lo pizpi que estaba -ahora mazada no tanto-, yo la veía mas futuro mamando rabos y luego abriendo un onlyfans que dando discursos de psicología de 1º de la ESO.... su canal de youtube no pasa de 14.000 visitas lo mas visto. Poco va a pillar de ahí.



Si probablemente querría aprovecharse para captar clientes diciendo a los tíos cosas que quieren oir para abrirse un onlyfans, pero se ve que su canal no ha despegado desde el primer vídeo más bien a ido para abajo.
PD: Lo del físico yo la verdad que al saber que esos ojos azules son fake, me parece que tiene bastantes puntos de atractivo por debajo de lo que parecía.


----------



## Cuenta cuento (30 Jun 2022)

BUSCAFAMAS EN EL FITNESS ESPAÑOL


https://www.xvideos.com/video58290587/alejandra_tiene_18_y_quiere_hacer_porno_para_ganar_seguidores




www.burbuja.info


----------

